# Roll call



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Isee that there are 8 registered members and 49 guest here now. Lets see how many will answer roll. All you guest sign up and join in to the best forum on the net RVUSA forum:approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Ther you go again Chelse...trying to make a buck.  I show 62 guest, but then again I am using a puter in Texas and we know everthing is bigger in Texas.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

 OORAH!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Yep, the stories are bigger in Texas    :laugh: but now mine shows 66


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Sounds like DL just got a smell of diesel smoke :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Come on all you newcomers now is the time to jump in and join the crowd. Just a topic about nothing.  Come on and say hi.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Roll call

ok for u Nash ,, i'll post a topic about nothing ,, and we'll see who all the no registerers show up ,, ok with u ?????
 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

I just saw this post and was thinking about nothing so here is my nothing post     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Think all of us are just thinking nothing Hollis.  Guess nobody is having any problems and yours is being fixed we hope


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Hey Hollis just thought of something.  It sure would be funny if the tech that's working on yours came on here to see if any of us had ever had battery failure and how did we fix it    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

well Nash I did tell him about the site. we will wait and see. But he want do that as he knows I am watching.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

We could keep him busy for at least several weeks just checking our sugestions :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

See there are 39 guest here now.  Dang, why cant we get them to sign up and talk.  Guess I'll have to get Tex to fix me a robot here to talk to :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

but would that add cost to my bill as he would try the suggestions by everyone one at a time


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Not when you tell him you know us all and we give bogus info just for the  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Bet Rod called him and told him it was the house batteries instead of the engine battery   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

naw Rod wouldn't do that to me  or would he :question:  speaking of Rod where is him :question:  and all the others


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Rod ran all his Techs off and now he is having to do all the work.  Seems like he would be a great guy to work for but they probably wanted pay and you know Rod likes to do free work :bleh:    :laugh: .  Guess all the others are rving :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Maybe I should have gotten him to come down here on TDY and just pay his room and board to fix my MH


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Just tell him you are at the beach and have a free hookup.  All that's required of him is just repair the batt drain :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

jlhallgren I see you are in here come on now and answer the roll call


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Well I do have 30 amp but he needs a 50 I think. I could call and get a load of sand and make a beach next to the pool :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Sand, sun lamp, wave sound and hire a couple girls to just walk by in bikinis ever few minutes err better make that ever few hours if you want the drain on the batt fixed. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Hmmm, do I smell Dogde diesel smoke :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

yeah, he backkkkkkkkkk


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Thought my screen was smoking up for some reason :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

now Hollis i can do the rv on 30amp ,, the 50 amp is only for the second a/c unit ,, and yes sand bikini's ,, and u forgot the umbrella with a chair ,, but the temps must be in the upper 90's ,, or else i'll have to start u'r furnace ,, to keep warm ,, while working on u;r rv   :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

no problem anything you need I 'll get it. I know that would cheaper than where it's at now


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

poor old Rod, now that he is having to stay inside and work all the time he is going to have to install sun tan lamps in his shop so he want lose his tan.  Upside to this Rod is with your feet sticking out from under the rvs you are working on they will get tanned :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Nash '' u'r too much ,, but i am working outside more ,, and LOVING IT  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: ,, now if it was warm enough for shorts and no shirt ,, i would work in that ,,, but it was 82 here today ,,, and the humidity was 30%


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Re: Roll call

82 is good and low humidity sound like a great day. it was 91 and low hum here today


----------



## ironart (Aug 12, 2008)

Re: Roll call

Just spent 1/2 day tracing my TV antenna and cable leads....My TV was getting no reception (never has since I bought the coach)    I have the wiring drawings and nothing is where it says on the drawings....Typical......    Finally found it by accident in the top overhead compartment just over the engine....Where it should be, I guess...
Prior owner put a fancy little do-dad that looks like a picture of Dolphins with rope glued around it and screwed it over the opening to the cabinet....All of the wires were just disconnected and there was a Winegard media center in there that was not working..   I ordered a new one so I can switch from antenna to cable to Sat and have 3 outputs for my TV viewing pleasure......??????  Now I have to go the the shop and make a nice little frame for this junk so there isn't just a big hole up there......Always something else to do....Just took a little brake and noticed Nash asking for a "Roll Call"     Here I am, Present and Accounted for..


----------

